# Free range Aoudad Hunt



## Chiefs (Feb 28, 2010)

I am looking for someone to drive from the Missouri area, or close to New Mexico for Free Range Aoudad. A group canceled due to family issues. The hunt is normally $4,500, I took all 4 spots and we paid $2,500 each, there is one of the 4 left for $1,900, tag is $360 stamp $4 and tax 6.4% we will take care of our own meals and lodging in Roswell, NM. guiding is 2x1 and we will arrive in Roswell May 9 and depart May 14. We can kill a Ram OR Ewe and both make a nice mount, success is expected to be 100%. This ranch sits next to the largest Free Range Aoudad Ranch in New Mexico and when they conduct their hunts they push a large number of sheep onto the ranch we are hunting. This is the last hunt of the season and considered one of the best, as it gets better towards the end. This last spot is time critical, so let me know ASAP. [email protected]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds like a great hunt. I wish I could take it.


----------

